# I love tren



## bigdawg33 (Jan 29, 2018)

So I live in philly and its 50 days till spring time to start my get jacked for the summer cycle and tren is my go to compound. My cycle this year is 750mg of sustanon 400mg tren ace 500mg masteron and June July and August add 75 to 100 mg winny ED all other compounds EW- my question is what's everybody's favorite Sponcers tren??? Last two summers I used bio- tech tren good quality for shure but I wanna try something different this year post up fellas help me out- oh yea I've been using Oxford for my sustanon that's good never did their tren though- HELP!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 29, 2018)

I'm going to be running an OXFORD log here soon. But when the other guys found out K1 and Raj both jumped into the thread commenting on how good there tren was. Maybe they will chime in on this ?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 29, 2018)

PharmaHGH, Gearpro and Oxford are all good. I have ran all 3. You missed out on IVG and IPG. I havent tried Ashop but he has been around for a lomg time and is legit.


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 29, 2018)

Gearpro and PharmaHGH are the most current and habe me on my rage mode. 24/7 irritation and night sweats with vivid dreams. Fucking great stuff.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 29, 2018)

lycan Venom said:


> Gearpro and PharmaHGH are the most current and hab me on my rage mode. 24/7 irritation and night sweats with vivid dreams..*Fucking great stuff.*



lol......only here your going to read reviews worded like this about *happy* customers.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 29, 2018)

I hate the sides tren gives me. Even low doses, a couple weeks in and I just have a shit mood. Not worth it for me, I just up the test [emoji16]


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> I hate the sides tren gives me. Even low doses, a couple weeks in and I just have a shit mood. Not worth it for me, I just up the test [emoji16]



Have you tried running it with low Test (<125mg/wk)? That gets rid of almost all the usual Tren sides for me. Just a thought.


----------



## AGGRO (Jan 29, 2018)

I prefer tren a and get less sides than I do running tren e. I only need low doses of tren. I once tried 100mg per day and there were too many sides. I doubt you could go wrong with any sponsor on here. Oxford tested well on here. IP has always been solid.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 29, 2018)

Sully said:


> Have you tried running it with low Test (<125mg/wk)? That gets rid of almost all the usual Tren sides for me. Just a thought.


No I have not. When I ran it low, 100-150mg a week or so I also ran test at equivalent or a little higher and still got sides so I don't see how keeping the test low and increasing the tren would help but I've never tried it. I just don't feel myself on tren, I'm usually a positive person and on tren I have a negative attitude that I don't like.


----------



## Sully (Jan 29, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> No I have not. When I ran it low, 100-150mg a week or so I also ran test at equivalent or a little higher and still got sides so I don't see how keeping the test low and increasing the tren would help but I've never tried it. I just don't feel myself on tren, I'm usually a positive person and on tren I have a negative attitude that I don't like.



Just my personal experience, but the lower I keep my Test while on Tren, the better. Most times now I’ll actually take my Test down to 50-75mg/wk. And I still use a small amount of an AI at the same time. There’s something about the combination of estrogen and Tren that causes/amplifies side effects. 10mg/eod of Aromasin and some Masteron keeps everything in check and keeps me relatively free of sides. I’ve run over a gram a wk of Tren with that recipe, and had no major issues with it. In fact, a gram per week of Test gives me more side effects than a gram a week of Tren. 

Not saying you should do that, just throwing it out there for those that might be interested in a slightly different way of doing things. There is a lot of individuality in how people respond to different drugs. Sometimes it’s a matter of finding that right combination of different compounds at different doses. The sweet spot is a little different for everyone.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 29, 2018)

Sully said:


> Just my personal experience, but the lower I keep my Test while on Tren, the better. Most times now I’ll actually take my Test down to 50-75mg/wk. And I still use a small amount of an AI at the same time. There’s something about the combination of estrogen and Tren that causes/amplifies side effects. 10mg/eod of Aromasin and some Masteron keeps everything in check and keeps me relatively free of sides. I’ve run over a gram a wk of Tren with that recipe, and had no major issues with it. In fact, a gram per week of Test gives me more side effects than a gram a week of Tren.
> 
> Not saying you should do that, just throwing it out there for those that might be interested in a slightly different way of doing things. There is a lot of individuality in how people respond to different drugs. Sometimes it’s a matter of finding that right combination of different compounds at different doses. The sweet spot is a little different for everyone.


Thanks for the feedback man. I never went that low with the test. Maybe 70mg a week with the tren might be worth a try. I won't do no test at all cuz if estrogen crashes I have issues (joints, libido), I actually keep my estro on the high side and don't run an AI but use nolvadex, maybe that's why I have issues with the tren. I could do something like 10mg of test prop daily with 50mg tren ace and see how I do, if it works I can bump the tren higher. It's worth a try. I appreciate you sharing this.


----------



## b-boy (Jan 29, 2018)

my second favorite tren is gearpro (bio tech)

my 1st favorite is a sponsor over at pro M.


----------



## ProFIT (Jan 30, 2018)

Low test and high tren is very good. For me it's best to start very low with tren and up the dose each week. I prefer tren a and daily injections.


----------



## thethinker (Jan 30, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> I hate the sides tren gives me. Even low doses, a couple weeks in and I just have a shit mood. Not worth it for me, I just up the test [emoji16]


This!

Idk how guys run so much tren (not saying OPs 400 mgs is insane).

I run a 100 mgs a week and start going crazy.

200 and I've been legit psychotic. That's the most I've ever run.

Never again. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## thethinker (Jan 30, 2018)

Sully said:


> Just my personal experience, but the lower I keep my Test while on Tren, the better. Most times now I’ll actually take my Test down to 50-75mg/wk. And I still use a small amount of an AI at the same time. There’s something about the combination of estrogen and Tren that causes/amplifies side effects. 10mg/eod of Aromasin and some Masteron keeps everything in check and keeps me relatively free of sides. I’ve run over a gram a wk of Tren with that recipe, and had no major issues with it. In fact, a gram per week of Test gives me more side effects than a gram a week of Tren.
> 
> Not saying you should do that, just throwing it out there for those that might be interested in a slightly different way of doing things. There is a lot of individuality in how people respond to different drugs. Sometimes it’s a matter of finding that right combination of different compounds at different doses. The sweet spot is a little different for everyone.


Have you read into estrogens role in muscle growth with tren?

Cattle are given estrogen on top of acetate or enanthate implants to induce muscle growth. 

If running lower test might reduce side; would it also hypothetically decrease trens effectiveness (especially in building muscle) due to lack of estrogen?

Just food for thought.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sully (Jan 30, 2018)

thethinker said:


> Have you read into estrogens role in muscle growth with tren?
> 
> Cattle are given estrogen on top of acetate or enanthate implants to induce muscle growth.
> 
> ...



It’s been a few years since I read those studies, but it was my understanding that the estrogen inclusion induced fat gain more than muscle gain. The last few weeks of livestock “finishing” has historically been about adding as much fat as possible to them to increase the sale price of each head of cattle. But, like I said, it’s been a long time since I read those studies, so I may be misremembering them. 

I also use Tren primarily for cutting cycles, along with Anavar and Masteron, so by that point I’m not so concerned about building muscle. My focus at that point is getting as lean as possible and retaining as much muscle as possible while on a severe caloric deficit.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 30, 2018)

b-boy said:


> my second favorite tren is gearpro (bio tech)
> 
> my 1st favorite is a sponsor over at pro M.



I've ran bio-tech the last 2 summer cycles been using him off and on for many yrs thanks for your input b-boy. And thanks for everyone's tips with the sides but I have very little sides other the whole sweat thing that I can deal with. 400mg EW is my sweet spot any higher Iam a mess big time. 
                                Iam just very picky with my tren and tryin to get feedback on quality there is nothin like runnin high quality tren!!! The transformation I get in  15 weeks is nothin but magic. Think I'll run a log on here wit some picks alon the way the sustanon tren and masteron with some winny the last couple months is my favorite cycle


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 30, 2018)

Oxford tren is definitely high quality. I've been using their gear since 2015 now. Test cyp, sust, deca, eq, tren, npp all have been on point. I'm on their test cyp and npp now. Switching to sust soon.


----------



## srd1 (Jan 30, 2018)

I did a short 6 week run one time with a gram of tren and 100mg of test, still got some sides but no where near what they should have been at that dose so i feel like the low test helped considerably. Main thing tren does to me is insomnia, usually only sleep about 4 hours a day on tren. On a side note that run increased every lift for me by about 25%. It was the best i ever looked and the strongest ive ever been (go figure)  lol


----------



## odin (Jan 31, 2018)

I am going to run a blend of test, tren and mast this summer. Always been a fan of tren. Anavar is a good oral to go with tren as well.


----------



## Victory (Jan 31, 2018)

Have any guys have used tren hex? I found that much better than tren e when I used it years back. Last time I run tren e I dosed 400mg and that is just right for me.


----------



## Nattydread (Jan 31, 2018)

Kinda speed read this but as a 40 and over club guy I love tren. I’m learning to use it at low dose. But my last use was at 400mg a week. Was from a lab not here so won’t mention. Next I’m going to try and run my trt test (1.25mg a/w)  with 100-150 mg home made tren. Read good things but have yet to try. Would like some feed back from guys that have run low tren with good or bad results.


----------



## Concreteguy (Jan 31, 2018)

^^^ You bring up a good point about tren^^^ Because of it's strength it can be run effectively at low mg amounts. I have an old blend called "Massblend". It's 200mgs Test-C and 100mgs tren E and all last summer all I needed was 2 cc's a week to stay jacked. I know tren isn't friendly but how much is too much?


----------



## Sully (Jan 31, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> ^^^ You bring up a good point about tren^^^ Because of it's strength it can be run effectively at low mg amounts. I have an old blend called "Massblend". It's 200mgs Test-C and 100mgs tren E and all last summer all I needed was 2 cc's a week to stay jacked. I know tren isn't friendly but how much is too much?



Too much is subjective, just like most things. It’s definitely effective at low doses, and more effective at high doses but, it has a point of diminishing returns just as all compounds do. For my money, as long as the side effects are minimal or manageable, and you’re still seeing good progress, it’s not too much. What that dose is can vary wildly for different people, especially with Tren.


----------



## RamboStallone (Jan 31, 2018)

I actually am thinking the way to use tren for some of us who get ridden with sides is maybe use ace but only shoot it once or twice a week. That way it comes in shocks the body and does its thing without building up and getting hit with the sides. Androgens are androgens, so no need to keep tren levels stable if your using other stuff like test, etc, anyway. I was going to try something where I only shot tren ace on Thursdays to give me recomp effects for the weekend (or maybe I'll just be a whackjob every weekend lol). I may do this later when I start cutting. Just a single 100mg shot of ace a week.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Jan 31, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> ^^^ You bring up a good point about tren^^^ Because of it's strength it can be run effectively at low mg amounts. I have an old blend called "Massblend". It's 200mgs Test-C and 100mgs tren E and all last summer all I needed was 2 cc's a week to stay jacked. I know tren isn't friendly but how much is too much?



yes thats a good blend brother!!! Oxford has that same blend right now on their site. Iam not big fan of the long esters I hold to much water personally.especially warm weather months Iam about lean quality mass I always go with fast esters prop- phenalprop- acate-and sustanon


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 1, 2018)

Hey I found a post Dante (DOGCRAP) made about this very subject. Thought I would connect it.


Quote:
Originally Posted by MR. BMJ  
DC, a year or so ago when you were abusing tren and slamming it Sub-Q at a gigantic dosage of 21mg/wk (correct that dosage if it is off) ......

Did you get anything out of it's use those months that you used it at that dosage? 

Was there any noticeable body changes, body fat changes, or strength gains using that abused dose? 

Also, was there any changes in your labs? 

I know you mentioned using it, but I wasn't sure of any of the details. I think you stopped it for a particular reason though? How many months did you use it for? 

Thanks
i used 7mg a shot with my 3x a week trt dose. Being on TRT since late 2008-early 2009....I see everything that is a change. I only have 180mgs of test to play with usually per week ( i say usually because sometimes i skip shots, sometimes i go down to 70mg a week just to see how thing are there, and sometimes i go to 250mg a week but most of the time its 180mg a week) Things this 9 year experiment has shown me since i pretty much eat the same all the time...
a)when i train the heaviest (i train in a higher rep range now) but still use really heavy weights if i can...when i train the heaviest im the biggest i can be on TRT...no doubt about that...ive proven that to myself.
b) I am not high on sulforaphane anymore as any kind of muscle builder...the extra muscle i got (or what i thought i got from sulforaphane) was because i forgot i was taking 20mcg of clen preworkout for a few months (seeing what that did) and that worked...I looked different..slightly larger, but it wasnt the sulforphane it was the low dose clen. Ive repeated that a couple times since and that has worked again and again for me....like i said it doesnt take much for me to notice a difference because I am limited to what i can do on the ergo front and i know my body so well. Virtually every other thing (98% of it) Ive tried hasnt done jack (various herbal supps i was curious about etc, various supplements i tried)...... the 7mg of tren 3x a week absolutely made me look harder than normal....but like what the 60 mg of tren 3x a week I did back in the days that i used tren back in the 90's and early 2000's???....no not there at all but again i know my body and i was harder on the 21mg a week definitiely....and it sucked when i dropped it out...because i got smoother and that was tough on the ego to see myself get a tad smoother.

Why did i drop it? I used it between my bloodtests and my PSA went up when i used the 21mg of tren a week....everything else was normal but my PSA went up....I didnt like that...so I dropped it. I remember back in the 90's and the early 2000's when i used tren i used to almost always have enlarged prostate probs with it. Just felt its just not a drug my body likes dealing with no matter how small of a dose


----------



## Nattydread (Feb 4, 2018)

Good find concreteguy. I’ve never noticed prostate problems myself with tren. But now I’m gonna pay special attention to that.


----------



## psych (Feb 4, 2018)

tren kills my appetite 
I normally do 150mg eod
Any one else have that?


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 4, 2018)

I can't use tren...tried A, E and Hex. I've never been able to go past two weeks.  The insomnia kills me. At my age it's definitely not worth it.


----------



## striffe (Feb 4, 2018)

Why would someone pick 7mg tren and not just 10mg. I have noticed a difference from 100mg per week myself but that is the lowest I would go. For me 40mg tren per day and I get good results with next to no side effects.


----------



## DNA (Feb 11, 2018)

bigdawg33 said:


> So I live in philly and its 50 days till spring time to start my get jacked for the summer cycle and tren is my go to compound. My cycle this year is 750mg of sustanon 400mg tren ace 500mg masteron and June July and August add 75 to 100 mg winny ED all other compounds EW- my question is what's everybody's favorite Sponcers tren??? Last two summers I used bio- tech tren good quality for shure but I wanna try something different this year post up fellas help me out- oh yea I've been using Oxford for my sustanon that's good never did their tren though- HELP!!!!



Hey bigdawg, I know you didn’t ask for advise on this, but could I steer you away from doing 75-100mgs of winstrol a day? I wouldn’t go more than 50mgs per day. Your asking for an injury at such high dose. I tore my left hamstring(luckily not off the bone), doing a 100 yard sprint when I was trying out for the CHP. I was on 100mgs of winny at the time. Plus it’s fucking aweful for you health wise. You want to know the most underrated yet most awesome fucking drug for getting cut? ANADROL! Yep, you read correctly! 50mgs of Anadrol a day will hold onto muscle way better then even Tren! Don’t be afraid of a little bloat. The leaner you get, the less water you will hold. And once you get under %8 body fat, you won’t hold any water at all! Anadrol will curb your appetite, keep your muscles super full and make you vascular as fuck once you get lean. Just make sure your taking some Arimidex to keep estrogen low. Estrogen can be your enemy in fat loss if it’s not under control. .5mgs to 1mg a day of arimidex is recommended depending on your estrogen sensitivity. I used to take 1mg of arimidex from day one of my diet and I increased it to 2mgs a day for the last 2 weeks. 2mgs sounds extreme, but I run 1000mgs of Sustanon all the way through my prep along with 50mgs of anadrol.....and with 400 Tren and 400 masteron and 5iu hgh of course!


----------



## Massive G (Feb 11, 2018)

*Bio* said:


> I can't use tren...tried A, E and Hex. I've never been able to go past two weeks.  The insomnia kills me. At my age it's definitely not worth it.



It's definitely a young man's drug. Could never tolerate it well myself back in the day, even at 300 mg a week - would only use it for contests, not year round like what a lot of guys do now.


----------



## Farm77 (Feb 11, 2018)

Tren is awesome


----------



## Bighank (Feb 11, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> I hate the sides tren gives me. Even low doses, a couple weeks in and I just have a shit mood. Not worth it for me, I just up the test [emoji16]



Couldn't agree more.always loved tren no other aas made look like tren did good shit, but cant do the sides anymore.just not worth it no more


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 12, 2018)

Bighank said:


> Couldn't agree more.always loved tren no other aas made look like tren did good shit, but cant do the sides anymore.just not worth it no more


Yea I agree, best look ever but sides are not worth it as we get older.


----------



## concreter (Feb 12, 2018)

Its a great additive to Primo.
Adds in just enough androgens.
I have a cut stack Blend that's Rocket Fuel, 1/2 cc = 50 test p, 50 mast p and 50 tren ace.
May just run it Thursday and Saturday For the weekend competitions this Summer!


----------



## concreter (Feb 12, 2018)

Ran it full dose at 1cc eod for 2 weeks last year and had to get off Quick before it started burning muscle.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 12, 2018)

You look really good in that pic!


----------



## Sully (Feb 12, 2018)

concreter said:


> Ran it full dose at 1cc eod for 2 weeks last year and had to get off Quick before it started burning muscle.



I’m confused. You were worried that Tren was going cause you to lose muscle? Why? That makes no sense to me. I’ve run plenty of Tren over the years, and losing muscle was NEVER a concern. Lost plenty of fat, but never a pound of muscle, even on a significant caloric deficit.


----------



## concreter (Feb 12, 2018)

Tren will burn muscle once all Fat stores are depleted.
I am in a calorie deficit All summer. Primo helps hold the nitrogen nicely but High Androgens take lots of Cals to feed.
I just added it in to my pre spring cut while still maintaining 5-6000 calories. Even now I will loose bodyfat and bodyweight.

I cant eat enough to grow on Tren. Simply A Cutter!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 12, 2018)

Tren will save muscle more than any other compound out there. It is simply amazing if you can tolerate the sides.


----------



## concreter (Feb 12, 2018)

Not sure how You Figure ?
It is well known that high Androgens speed up metabolism.
So it burns Fat. Once your fat is Gone it will burn Muscle..
Correct.
Anabolics provide nitrogen retention which is protein AKA muscle!
Primo is nearly all Anabolic.
Tren is like trying to feed a Furnace!


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 12, 2018)

Tren depletes your glycogen stores, that's what your experiencing. In no way does it burn muscle, that doesn't make any sense at all bro.


----------



## concreter (Feb 12, 2018)

When there is very little Fat Left it will.
Even on a standard diet you loose a certain amount of muscle when dieting....Your micros would need to be perfect.
That would be great if you could just get to 5 or 4% without loosing muscle mass as well!
6% is on the Razors edge putting hard earned muscle at Risk!


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 12, 2018)

Tren does not burn muscle, please show references for that, as I would be interested in reading the material. In essence, you are stating it is catabolic. This is the first I've ever heard anybody say this. In fact, more users add it in toward the end of a cut to preserve muscle when they are most catabolic, especially when on T3. If somebody is losing muscle, they are not eating enough. If what you were saying was true, that all androgens cause muscle loss, nobody would also use Masteron, Halo, etc....


----------



## concreter (Feb 13, 2018)

Exactly what I mean is your not eating enough.
Androgens take more micros to feed than anabolics.
So when in a calorie deficit or  dieting your losing fat and muscle at a faster rate.
Anabolics keep you anabolic. Too many Androgens can make you catabolic.

Leaving for Vegas. Pre-loaded on Primo but there I will still end up Catabolic.lol
Enjoy.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 13, 2018)

I'm not taking a side in this. Like the rest of you guys I'm sure tren isn't catabolic.

 What ( I ) think Concreter is trying to say is, when your body has no nutrients (or not enough) of any kind to draw on INCLUDING any "Fat" storage it would accelerate your bodies naturel response to that condition. That response being a scavenging effect leaching proteins from anything in the body it can get it from. One being muscle.<----- I don't know this to be true. I'm just taking a shot at making his point a little clearer. Concrete, if I'm wrong about this I'm sorry buddy. Just trying to lend a hand.

 What I do know is for years people have attributed the huge caloric intake and the ability to stay lean to HGH. Nope, Massive gear use is hard at work keeping them lean along with the other aids. It literally turns there systems into an over efficient nutrient assimilation machine.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 13, 2018)

*Thanks for the heads up*



DNA said:


> Hey bigdawg, I know you didn’t ask for advise on this, but could I steer you away from doing 75-100mgs of winstrol a day? I wouldn’t go more than 50mgs per day. Your asking for an injury at such high dose. I tore my left hamstring(luckily not off the bone), doing a 100 yard sprint when I was trying out for the CHP. I was on 100mgs of winny at the time. Plus it’s fucking aweful for you health wise. You want to know the most underrated yet most awesome fucking drug for getting cut? ANADROL! Yep, you read correctly! 50mgs of Anadrol a day will hold onto muscle way better then even Tren! Don’t be afraid of a little bloat. The leaner you get, the less water you will hold. And once you get under %8 body fat, you won’t hold any water at all! Anadrol will curb your appetite, keep your muscles super full and make you vascular as fuck once you get lean.        M Mm. M Just make sure your taking some Arimidex to keep estrogen  low. Estrogen can be your enemy in fat loss if it’s not under control. .5mgs to 1mg a day of arimidex is recommended depending on your estrogen sensitivity. I used to take 1mg of arimidex from day one of my diet and I increased it to 2mgs a day for the last 2 weeks. 2mgs sounds extreme, but I run 1000mgs of Sustanon all the way through my prep along with 50mgs of anadrol.....and with 400 Tren and 400 masteron and 5iu hgh of course!


hey thanks for the advise if I can get my body fat down that low I'll run it, I have a couple bottles of 25mg caps in my drawer. I know the winny is rough on the body


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 16, 2018)

Ok just ordered some flash tren I will post up- I got acate so results will be fast iam a tren comas our I know my tren been runnin tren off and on for 15 yrs will post up quality thoughts and results soon. Also droppin the NPP now sustanon- tren ace- turnabol all flash products I've been on the sust quality is good hopefully tren and turnabol is on point to


----------



## SURGE (Feb 17, 2018)

I struggle with tren these days. It's great but it does come with a list of side effects for me.


----------



## concreter (Feb 17, 2018)

Not sure were the confusion lies?
Once you burn all fat stores your body will feed on Muscle no matter the amount of anabolics...
And when on high doses and or Tren this process in accelerated once there is no fat stores left to burn and you are still in a calorie deficit.

For me Tren accelerates my Metabolism 2 fold and I need more calories to just maintain my body mass.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Feb 17, 2018)

You are dreaming if you think tren and high doses of AAS will accelerate catabolism, that's not how it works. In fact, this is the most absurd thing I've seen in a long time. AAS will work as anabolics and anti-catabolics, and not in the promotion of muscle tissue loss. What you are saying is that it is less than effective at preserving muscle tissue than somebody not even on AAS, or tren in this case (or high doses). It's going to allow you to hold onto your muscle more efficiently due to it's anti-catabolic properties, regardless of whether it increases metabolism. Some AAS are better at anabolism, and some at preserving LBM and preventing catabolism, especially in a caloric deficit....tren is one of the best at preserving LBM.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 17, 2018)

MR. BMJ said:


> You are dreaming if you think tren and high doses of AAS will accelerate catabolism, that's not how it works. In fact, this is the most absurd thing I've seen in a long time. AAS will work as anabolics and anti-catabolics, and not in the promotion of muscle tissue loss. What you are saying is that it is less than effective at preserving muscle tissue than somebody not even on AAS, or tren in this case (or high doses). It's going to allow you to hold onto your muscle more efficiently due to it's anti-catabolic properties, regardless of whether it increases metabolism. Some AAS are better at anabolism, and some at preserving LBM and preventing catabolism, especially in a caloric deficit....tren is one of the best at preserving LBM.



^^^ thank you!


----------



## Kindlife (Feb 19, 2018)

I have a hard time putting on size when I take Tren. And I usually take dbol or anadrol with it also. I just can't seem to eat enough food when taking Tren. I look great but it just burns through my food like I'm eating nothing. From now on I'm only using it if I'm gonna cut if I use it at all. The sides are hard to justify using it for me.


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 20, 2018)

^^^ I have the same experience with tren myself. I look great but don't put on any notable mass from it. I'm guessing I just need to step up the calories, but when I'm using it I'm always trying to clean up.


----------



## b-boy (Feb 21, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> ^^^ I have the same experience with tren myself. I look great but don't put on any notable mass from it. *I'm guessing I just need to step up the calories,* but when I'm using it I'm always trying to clean up.


^^^ THIS is the beauty of tren, just like gh being able to push more food and due to its great nutrient partioning effect you won't get fat. gh + tren + high calories = some serious LEAN muscle tissue gain.


----------



## concreter (Feb 21, 2018)

In know way Am I saying it is Catabolic.
But when All Fat stores have been depleted and your still in a Calorie deficit What is left to Burn....LBM 

This is were Primo Shines being low in Androgens.
Tren is like Primo on Ephedrine...So to Speak.
Jacked Up and A Calorie Burning Furnace.


----------



## Sully (Feb 21, 2018)

concreter said:


> In know way Am I saying it is Catabolic.
> But when All Fat stores have been depleted and your still in a Calorie deficit What is left to Burn....LBM
> 
> This is were Primo Shines being low in Androgens.
> ...



You gotta realize you’re contradicting yourself. The definition of catabolism, in this context, is the breakdown of muscle in the body for energy. If you say that Tren burns muscle after there’s no fat left to burn, you’re saying it’s catabolic. There’s just no 2 ways about it. 

BTW, you’re wrong. Tren doesn’t burn muscle. It can’t. AAS, including Tren, upregulate protein synthesis in the body. That’s just what they do. Any fat burning effects are a secondary, and much weaker process. If you’re using Tren and not building muscle, it’s simply because you’re not eating enough calories. There just isn’t any process in the body that would allow Tren to break down lean muscle tissue.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 27, 2018)

Ok got my flash tren-A and my other goodies 
Starting today with 300mg of tren and 300mg of masteron and 500 mg of sustanon EW. Will post up in a couple weeks when the magic starts Can't wait- will up tren and mast to 400 mg in the spring


----------



## Concreteguy (Feb 27, 2018)

Please report back about your Flash products and quality.


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 28, 2018)

I'm messing with the tren again, trying 150mg test, 400mg tren, and 400mg mast weekly. Using long esters split over two doses a week. Two days and my look is already changing for the better! Tren is amazing, I'm hoping the low test keeps the sides away like some of you suggested. Worth a shot!


----------



## Sully (Feb 28, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> I'm messing with the tren again, trying 150mg test, 400mg tren, and 400mg mast weekly. Using long esters split over two doses a week. Two days and my look is already changing for the better! Tren is amazing, I'm hoping the low test keeps the sides away like some of you suggested. Worth a shot!



It helps me to combine it with a low dose AI like Aromasin. I’m particularly sensitive to estrogen sides, though. Not everyone needs it, but as always, make sure you have one available. 

And if you do start to experience sides from the Tren, try dropping Test even lower first. Let us know how it goes for you.


----------



## RamboStallone (Feb 28, 2018)

Sully said:


> It helps me to combine it with a low dose AI like Aromasin. I’m particularly sensitive to estrogen sides, though. Not everyone needs it, but as always, make sure you have one available.
> 
> And if you do start to experience sides from the Tren, try dropping Test even lower first. Let us know how it goes for you.


Thanks for the tips bro. I can't do aromasin, one dose and my junk stops working and joints start aching. I can handle some adex but again, I'll get those sides too if I take too much. I usually use nolvadex to control estrogen sides on a high test run, I'm not sensitive to estro but I know what your saying is the elevated estro can be the reason for the tren sides. If sides do start to become an issue, I'll drop the test dose as you suggest. Or should I use the nolva? Not sure will have to probably play it by ear.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 28, 2018)

All this talk about tren gets me wanting to open my last bottle. I may do 50 mg three times a week. I always loved the strength i go from it. Always messed up my stomach though.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 28, 2018)

Concreteguy said:


> Please report back about your Flash products and quality.


I shure will I got their turnabol also Iam gonna throw 25mg post work out after the first two weeks soon as I make shure the tren sides are dealible Iam gonna start tren 150mg for the first week up it to 200 the second week 250 3rd week and so on gonna ease my way up to my spring and summer dose I hopefully be runnin tren till the end of the summer


----------



## rmtt (Feb 28, 2018)

Love Tren....just don't use it anymore. It was the only compound that wrecked my lipids.

First ran it with higher test and lower tren....than equal amounts of each...and finally lower test and higher tren. The latter worked the best for me in regards to side effects such as insomnia and night sweats.

Just never could eat enough to keep up with it even at around 300mg a week. I would lean up so quickly, and strength would just go overboard.

I think I hit my first 4 plate bench while using Tren Hex and low dose Test....and I was barely 200lbs.

Definitely a "cutting" drug for me.

In it's place...I love NPP. No sides, joints felt great, I could put on quality weight...and strength gains were about 85% on par with Tren.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Feb 28, 2018)

Oh yea just wanna say the flash tren is a deep dark Amber nice color that's always a good sign I've found over the years usually the darker the better- I ran bio-tech for years and that tren was dark!!!!! And strong as hell LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Iam so excited to start been 3yrs since I ran tren. Iam 50 now it's so cool to look in the mirror and see this dude who looks 50 and my body looks like a jacked up 20 yr old been liften since 1984 and I will be liften till the day I drop dead. I love liften more then my wife

Don't tell her I said that- LOL


----------



## Sully (Feb 28, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> Thanks for the tips bro. I can't do aromasin, one dose and my junk stops working and joints start aching. I can handle some adex but again, I'll get those sides too if I take too much. I usually use nolvadex to control estrogen sides on a high test run, I'm not sensitive to estro but I know what your saying is the elevated estro can be the reason for the tren sides. If sides do start to become an issue, I'll drop the test dose as you suggest. Or should I use the nolva? Not sure will have to probably play it by ear.



I’ve never used Nolva with Tren before, but in theory you should be fine with it if you need it. Personally, I would drop the Test dose first, give it a couple weeks, then if no improvement, start the Nolva. If you’re using this protocol for the first time I highly recommend short estered Test, Prop is the longest ester you should be running. Acetate would be ideal.


----------



## Hiasdamoon (Feb 28, 2018)

I agree with Tren and how great I feel on it.  

Rambo-my buddy claimed Tren destroys his bloods and he just felt like shit. He went to a low dose ED regime of Low test prop /Tren ace and claims it was a miracle fix. I was convinced it was placebo affect but low ED injects could very well give his body the baseline he needs. 

I don’t know any science behind it just what he claims-thought I was interesting to share.


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 1, 2018)

Hiasdamoon said:


> I agree with Tren and how great I feel on it.
> 
> Rambo-my buddy claimed Tren destroys his bloods and he just felt like shit. He went to a low dose ED regime of Low test prop /Tren ace and claims it was a miracle fix. I was convinced it was placebo affect but low ED injects could very well give his body the baseline he needs.
> 
> I don’t know any science behind it just what he claims-thought I was interesting to share.


I've done it before, it seemed that way at first then weeks in the sides hit as it built up lol. It did slow down the sides but they still came on. I was doing something like 50mg cyp and 20mg tren daily iirc.


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 1, 2018)

I want to add my bloodwork is usually okay on injects even tren. It can jack with some things though but overall even on 2gs gear my bloods have been solid.


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

Tren is great until you want to take someone’s head off lol


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 4, 2018)

Hmm so last night I fought with the Wife and screamed at the kids. This morning major acid reflux and hiccups even though I'm already on omeprazole. Looks like low test isn't helping with the tren for me. The sides are hitting me after a week as they usually do, I'm probably going to drop it and up my test. I've done it enough to know what comes next and it's not good.


----------



## rmtt (Mar 4, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> Hmm so last night I fought with the Wife and screamed at the kids. This morning major acid reflux and hiccups even though I'm already on omeprazole. Looks like low test isn't helping with the tren for me. The sides are hitting me after a week as they usually do, I'm probably going to drop it and up my test. I've done it enough to know what comes next and it's not good.


Good call. No sense in going down that road. Family means everything bro! 

It just leads to more problems....especially after a stressful day at work.

Plus you already know how you respond to higher doses of Test.....some of your best pics have been with just that.

Sent from my LG-H871 using Tapatalk


----------



## Duluxx (Mar 4, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> Hmm so last night I fought with the Wife and screamed at the kids. This morning major acid reflux and hiccups even though I'm already on omeprazole. Looks like low test isn't helping with the tren for me. The sides are hitting me after a week as they usually do, I'm probably going to drop it and up my test. I've done it enough to know what comes next and it's not good.





Same with me. Don’t do well with low test.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Mar 5, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> Hmm so last night I fought with the Wife and screamed at the kids. This morning major acid reflux and hiccups even though I'm already on omeprazole. Looks like low test isn't helping with the tren for me. The sides are hitting me after a week as they usually do, I'm probably going to drop it and up my test. I've done it enough to know what comes next and it's not good.


Lol yea- my friend always jokes around with tren he says the worse you feel the better ya look- funny but so true
Iam on my first week of flash tren-A taking a 50mg 5 times for now last nite I noticed sleep not as deep but so far so good I will report in next week and update gonna bump up to 300mg from 250mg


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 5, 2018)

bigdawg33 said:


> Lol yea- my friend always jokes around with tren he says the worse you feel the better ya look- funny but so true
> Iam on my first week of flash tren-A taking a 50mg 5 times for now last nite I noticed sleep not as deep but so far so good I will report in next week and update gonna bump up to 300mg from 250mg


Bro the indigestion is ridiculous, my stomach has been shit for two days now. I spend all morning trying to burp and drinking fluids. Tren is the devil! I can control the mental sides but the indigestion/acid reflux is just too much and nothing works to stop it!


----------



## Sully (Mar 5, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> Bro the indigestion is ridiculous, my stomach has been shit for two days now. I spend all morning trying to burp and drinking fluids. Tren is the devil! I can control the mental sides but the indigestion/acid reflux is just too much and nothing works to stop it!



Extra strength Zantac works really well for me when I use Tren. Try cutting your Test dose in half and add in the Nolva and see what happens.


----------



## RamboStallone (Mar 6, 2018)

Sully said:


> Extra strength Zantac works really well for me when I use Tren. Try cutting your Test dose in half and add in the Nolva and see what happens.


I'm already on omeprazole brother, I was hoping the low test would prevent the tren sides but that doesn't appear to be the case for me. In the past I dealt with the sides, I would last 8 weeks max before quitting. The indigestion I get from tren is not normal at all. I don't even eat anything and it just kicks in. It'll come and go from a light reflux to a full blown heartburn and indigestion. It affects my breathing too. Don't like how I feel on it honestly. It was worth the shot. I appreciate all your help and input. I know tren enan is worse then tren ace but looks like the sides are unavoidable once levels start to rise. I'm thinking of doing one tren ace shot a week. That might be a way to get the "look" for a couple days without the sides since it wouldn't build up. Worth a shot lol.


----------



## Viking (Mar 6, 2018)

I have a love/hate relationship with tren as well.


----------



## muscleg33k79 (Mar 9, 2018)

the more tren i take i lose my hair. I'm not sure anymore if i want to sacrifice my hair for huge gains.


----------



## bigdawg33 (Mar 9, 2018)

Started flash tren first week 200mg this week 250 mg next week 300mg satay in there for a month then tryin 350 mg gettin veined already and Iam starting to see it to report back in a week so far Iam very happy


----------



## Sully (Mar 9, 2018)

RamboStallone said:


> I'm already on omeprazole brother, I was hoping the low test would prevent the tren sides but that doesn't appear to be the case for me. In the past I dealt with the sides, I would last 8 weeks max before quitting. The indigestion I get from tren is not normal at all. I don't even eat anything and it just kicks in. It'll come and go from a light reflux to a full blown heartburn and indigestion. It affects my breathing too. Don't like how I feel on it honestly. It was worth the shot. I appreciate all your help and input. I know tren enan is worse then tren ace but looks like the sides are unavoidable once levels start to rise. I'm thinking of doing one tren ace shot a week. That might be a way to get the "look" for a couple days without the sides since it wouldn't build up. Worth a shot lol.



I understand. Every drug effects everyone a little differently. Wish I could just use a bunch of Test like other guys. It would have saved me tons of money over the years. Even with an AI it gives me bad side effects. Good luck with whatever cycle you choose to switch to, buddy.


----------



## pjk1969 (Mar 9, 2018)

tren is phenomenal if u can eat enuff. i'd gain 2 pounds or so  a week when i'd first go on it, 50mg a day i made from pellets. 
but last year i ran it and LOST weight. why? cuz like concreter said, no where near enuff calories. basically i wasted 2 months and so much hair loss. 
not to mention when i went over 70mg a day i'd have severe emotional swings, stalk chicks, wanna fight cops...total meltdown.


----------



## muscleg33k79 (Mar 9, 2018)

anybody tried running tren ace while bulking? if so, how was the results?


----------

